# Honey Packaging Survey



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Why?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

appears to be free market research


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

They want an email address. Nope. Not from me. I get enough spam as it is!

Rusty


----------

